# Jodie marsh on steroids



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I know there's a few Jodie fans on here and some who hate her, but she's doing series on steroids in bodybuilding.

Starts 22 oct on tlc,

All I've got to do now is find tlc ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Mez said:


> I know there's a few Jodie fans on here and some who hate her, but she's doing series on steroids in bodybuilding.
> 
> Starts 22 oct on tlc,
> 
> All I've got to do now is find tlc ?


It's a sky channel


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> It's a sky channel


Any idea of number ?

Is it best to start at 101 and work up or 301 and work down.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Ah balls I aint got sky any1 know if its avail anywhere else BT? I fekin love Jodie Marsh


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Mez said:


> Any idea of number ?
> 
> Is it best to start at 101 and work up or 301 and work down.


125


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Isn't she natty?

So what will she know about steroids? How could she give it a balanced view (or will it be one-sided)?

Can't stand her personally.


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

All the people she trains with and knocks about with juice heavily


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Isn't she natty?
> 
> So what will she know about steroids? How could she give it a balanced view (or will it be one-sided)?
> 
> Can't stand her personally.


Yea but you would wouldn't you?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Isn't she natty?
> 
> So what will she know about steroids? How could she give it a balanced view (or will it be one-sided)?
> 
> Can't stand her personally.


Everything she's entered it's been "natural"

So god knows


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yea but you would wouldn't you?


Would what?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Isn't she natty?
> 
> So what will she know about steroids? How could she give it a balanced view (or will it be one-sided)?
> 
> Can't stand her personally.


I love her...everyone loves an over opinionate female right?? :lol:


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

I have little time for Jodie Marsh myself & I very much doubt the programme will be revelatory. I am glad though that she is no longer doing programmes about marrying someone she's just met. I hope that bodybuilding will allow her to regain some self-respect and sense of self-worth, which I suspect she lacks.

Won't be watching though.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Would what?


Oh come on........You know!! :tongue:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Oh come on........You know!! :tongue:


No. Are you assuming I'm into females because I like to lift weights? 

I assure you, I like cock way too much.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> No. Are you assuming I'm into females because I like to lift weights?
> 
> *I assure you, I like cock way too much*.


that quote alone should get you member of the month


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

barsnack said:


> that quote alone should get you member of the month


Ohhh good idea. I'd be great at judging 'member' of the month


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> No. Are you assuming *I'm into *females because I like to lift* weights*?
> 
> I assure you, *I* like *cock way too much*.


Amazing!!! Yea I see what you are saying you couldn't have made it clearer to me... Just a thought nothing more


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yea but you would wouldn't you?


NOt if she paid me.....urgh.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

But just to clear up if she is watching I would! Definitely! No Doubts there whatsoever...... Are we clear??


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not sure it'll be a balanced programme, in fact I highly doubt it. Didn't she really annoy people at the last competition she did by being a rude, demanding whatnot? Also, if she's pushing the natty angle it's possible steroids are going to be portrayed as the evil monster that lurks under the bed and eats children.

I wonder if it'll have a bit on DNP?

Huh, just found this blurb.



> Jodie Marsh on... Steroids
> 
> Premieres Friday 22nd October, 10pm
> 
> ...


Yes, steroids are the devil  and everyone who uses them is a pathetic loser who suffers health consequences or has to prostitute themself to fund their use. *sigh*


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I think the jist of it is she is interviewing bb's that do use gear to get their views on why, risks etc etc.

Guess they chose her thinking she will pull in more viewers than if some no name person was doing it.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw a program about her and being bullied and she came across as alright tbf


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not sure it'll be a balanced programme, in fact I highly doubt it. Didn't she really annoy people at the last competition she did by being a rude, demanding whatnot? Also, if she's pushing the natty angle it's possible steroids are going to be portrayed as the evil monster that lurks under the bed and eats children.
> 
> I wonder if it'll have a bit on DNP?
> 
> ...


Groan :yawn:

Shame but predictable


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not sure it'll be a balanced programme, in fact I highly doubt it. Didn't she really annoy people at the last competition she did by being a rude, demanding whatnot? Also, if she's pushing the natty angle it's possible steroids are going to be portrayed as the evil monster that lurks under the bed and eats children.
> 
> I wonder if it'll have a bit on DNP?
> 
> ...


This isn't going to end well.

I'd trust your kuju friend over JM's program so I will not be watching.

Or I'll watch but cringe and then rant on here.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> This isn't going to end well.
> 
> I'd trust your kuju friend over JM's program so I will not be watching.
> 
> Or I'll watch but cringe and then rant on here.


Yeah me too.

The sad thing is...I will watch it and rant the whole way through. :lol: Then log on here and rant some more. Cause you know, if I don't watch it, how can I bitch about it properly.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> The sad thing is...I will watch it and rant the whole way through. :lol: Then log on here and rant some more. Cause you know, if I don't watch it, how can I bitch about it properly.


lol I was just thinking the same!! Lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

I think shes alrite

I only got to watch her first bb programme but enjoyed it

fair play to her for turning things around and she did work hard to get a class physique

I admire people like that who work hard and stick at it when things are tough

look at the amount of **** she gets ESPECIALLY from other women and she can balls it out and keep going

good on her


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

steroids and the media will never be a level playing field .

i like what jodie has made from her body it shows that hard work and marketing can earn you a nice living .

the problem is anybody can buy PEDS not just athletes and that is why steroids will always be frowned upon .

now excuse me while i jab 10g of test :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

drugs are for mugs


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not sure it'll be a balanced programme, in fact I highly doubt it. Didn't she really annoy people at the last competition she did by being a rude, demanding whatnot? Also, if she's pushing the natty angle it's possible steroids are going to be portrayed as the evil monster that lurks under the bed and eats children.
> 
> I wonder if it'll have a bit on DNP?
> 
> ...


Maybe she's right and maybe they are?

Just putting it out there....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Heath said:


> Maybe she's right and maybe they are?
> 
> Just putting it out there....


Feel free.....

Personally though I don't think AAS makes someone a pathetic loser. I hope you don't view any of your assisted friends so negatively, it's seems, well a bit condescending and friends shouldn't do that to each other. :no:


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

The problem is that JM almost certainly knows very little about PED's and will therefore merely be taking the angle proposed by the director. Ad they'll want mainstream coverage, they'll have to stick to the myths and the most extreme cases they can find for shock effect. This will almost certainly reinforce public prejudices, without really providing any insight.

As for the seperate debate about JM I have always held the view that she was a pretty girl, but that excessive boozing, **** and make up weren't doing her any favours.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if anyone thinks whoever the Broadcasters are, will make a documentary showing Steroids in a good light, are fcuking stupid. 'And for next weeks program, Kerry Katona will show how Cocaine has greatly enriched her Life'


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> if anyone thinks whoever the Broadcasters are, will make a documentary showing Steroids in a good light, are fcuking stupid. 'And for next weeks program, Kerry Katona will show how Cocaine has greatly enriched her Life'


Lol sorry made me chuckle


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Feel free.....
> 
> Personally though I don't think AAS makes someone a pathetic loser. I hope you don't view any of your assisted friends so negatively, it's seems, well a bit condescending and friends shouldn't do that to each other. :no:


I actually didn't quote the right part from what you said.

I don't look down on anyone as its 100% a personal choice.

The only losers are the ones who die or get bad health issues due to their use but that's a different use of the word.

Always nice to see a natty doing well tho I must admit


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not sure it'll be a balanced programme, in fact I highly doubt it. Didn't she really annoy people at the last competition she did by being a rude, demanding whatnot? Also, if she's pushing the natty angle it's possible steroids are going to be portrayed as the evil monster that lurks under the bed and eats children.
> 
> I wonder if it'll have a bit on DNP?
> 
> ...


This sounds like its going to be non educational amusement lol, What about Eddie Abbew who trained her for her comps did she never think he was on PEDS lol, or even that skinny wheesle who did her Pts that showed hes early years in a comp looking half decent but now he looks like a mearkat lol, maybe a chance he decided to go natty too :confused1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol sorry made me chuckle


an apology should never follow a smile, even if it is laughing at a funeral


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> The sad thing is...I will watch it and rant the whole way through. :lol: Then log on here and rant some more. Cause you know, if I don't watch it, how can I bitch about it properly.


Same as...


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> an apology should never follow a smile, even if it is laughing at a funeral


Oh well...  just grin like a Cheshire Cat all the way through then


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> drugs are for mugs


and mugs are for tea...

do you know the rest?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> and mugs are for tea...
> 
> do you know the rest?


& tea is for me.

cheers google


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I have actually chatted to her a few times now and shes a lovely girl.

Her bull dog died the other week and the poor girl was devasted.

One thing for sure Katie Price couldn't lace her boots.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> One thing for sure Katie Price couldn't lace her boots.


Do you know Kate Price THAT well then?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you know Kate Price THAT well then?


Yeah we all should by now as she constantly airing her dirty laundry in public and putting her men down like dogs in public

Do you own a tv or read any papers mate??

Have a read what she has in the sun paper the other day to...its common sense Katie price is a b1tch


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Cool cheers for the heads up, will be an interesting watch shame it won't be the solid truth about steroid use and will probably be shown to make out how bad use is for you and all the sh!t that the media usually portray steroids to be but still it will be better than the rest of the sh!t in tv.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> & I like tea so drugs are for me
> 
> cheers google


fixed


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> But just to clear up if she is watching I would! Definitely! No Doubts there whatsoever...... Are we clear??


Me too..pref before u though if that's ok :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Me too..pref before u though if that's ok :lol:


Hey wo wo there, there aint no q here! It would be a arm wrestle or thumb war to decide ok


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

So if Spyk's heart exploded wouldn't that make them dead and therefore kinda difficult to interview???


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Hey wo wo there, there aint no q here! It would be a arm wrestle or thumb war to decide ok


Lol....both. Done deal!!! Greasing thumbs as we speak


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol....both. Done deal!!! Greasing thumbs as we speak


Sorry I shouldn't have said arm wrestle my shoulders been playing up for a bit il go with the thumb war... Greasing? Necessary?


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

Subbed to remind me to record this. Will be interesting to watch however I can't help but feel it's already a biased program


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I think i'll watch it then make me mind up after


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

It should of been called Jodie Marsh - the down side to steroids in bodybuilding Coz that's all it will be about. I feel sorry for the young teens starting out who's parents might be watching.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

she is hot yes

but her nose p1sses me off if I met her id just want to flick it


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Can someone bump this on the actual day.

No chance with my memory


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Heath said:


> Can someone bump this on the actual day.
> 
> No chance with my memory


Why not set it to record so you don't miss it??


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Why not set it to record so you don't miss it??


because I download everything I watch :whistling:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Heath said:


> because I download everything I watch :whistling:


thief!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Heath said:


> because I download everything I watch :whistling:


Oh okay ..that explains it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Sorry I shouldn't have said arm wrestle my shoulders been playing up for a bit il go with the thumb war... Greasing? Necessary?


Oh pull an injury last min..typical...greasing necessary yes


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

when is it on tv?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Yeah we all should by now as she constantly airing her dirty laundry in public and putting her men down like dogs in public
> 
> Do you own a tv or read any papers mate??
> 
> Have a read what she has in the sun paper the other day to...its common sense Katie price is a b1tch


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


The mentality of Katie Price with that answer well done buddy:confused1:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Why not set it to record so you don't miss it??


Can't set the record yet, to far away.

I'll probably forget myself now or there'll be a clash of programmes and it won't record.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> The mentality of Katie Price with that answer well done buddy:confused1:


Your reply which I quoted was a joke.

Do you honestly think that you KNOW someone because of what you read in a god damned newspaper?

Have you ever woken up and smelt the coffee only to realise that these people will often say what is needed in order to either further their career or gain money in return for such stories?

Just a little note, the media controls who gets famous and who doesn't, they decide how high they rise and how fast they fall. We'll use Tiger woods as an example, for years the media knew that he was having umpteen affairs yet didn't expose him, oh no, they got him to do things he would have otherwise refused to do. At the point he refused to carry out these things that they wanted him to do and called their bluff, they exposed him. There are many examples I could use instead of Tiger Woods.

The media couldn't give two craps about bringing you or anyone the best news, they're just about controlling people and their lives.

Now do you see why I laughed at your response?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Your reply which I quoted was a joke.
> 
> Do you honestly think that you KNOW someone because of what you read in a god damned newspaper?
> 
> ...


Hey no big deal really tho as far as im concerned once someone go to papers putting other past lovers down they are scum basically THE END


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Hey no big deal really tho as far as im concerned once someone go to papers putting other past lovers down they are scum basically THE END


Are the papers any worse than the public Tweeting machine?

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/4476227/Jodie-Marsh-hits-back-at-Kirk-Norcross-tweeting-Real-men-dont-pressure-women-into-sex.html

That was just a quick Google search of 'Jodie Marsh lover'.

I am not having a dig but both of these women would be NOTHING without the media(not just newspapers, MEDIA).

This isn't a dig at either woman, I'm not much of a celeb fan at all but I would go as far as to say that the vast majority of celebs/famous people at some point or another has used the media to promote themselves with their publicists 'leaking info' or exposing their whereabouts.

It wouldn't surprise me if over half of the celeb circle who're married to another celeb isn't just married for the extra media attention.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

lukeee said:


> I saw a program about her and being bullied and she came across as alright tbf


She is alright.Unfortunately, most of the people she hangs out with are pathetic, grovelling idiots who fawn around her.If you treat her, as any other woman shes fine.In fact ,I think she likes it.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are the papers any worse than the public Tweeting machine?
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/4476227/Jodie-Marsh-hits-back-at-Kirk-Norcross-tweeting-Real-men-dont-pressure-women-into-sex.html
> 
> ...


First of all im no Jodie marsh lover as you put it

Secondly I don't really give a fuk about it all

Thirdly all the sh1t that was said about men in Katie prices life was from her own mouth and she went to the sun paper amongst others and told all.And yes none would be famous without media

Fourthy I wouldn't date any of them even if I could.

edit=Read over that again and maybe sounded a bit nasty tho im not having a go at you either mate just a debate:thumb:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh pull an injury last min..typical...greasing necessary yes


Nothin too do with pullin it was the pushin that hurt it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> *Isn't she natty?*
> 
> So what will she know about steroids? How could she give it a balanced view (or will it be one-sided)?
> 
> Can't stand her personally.


hmmm.... lol

i suspect theres def some prescription fat burners in here supplement intake, with alittle var and winny lol

she'll say hes natty cus she wants to keep her sponsers


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Il sort it let her know il do a fertility test with her.. I honestly would do that for free its the greater good id be doing it for.. Its a good way of seeing if shes gtg right?


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> I think shes alrite
> 
> I only got to watch her first bb programme but enjoyed it
> 
> ...


I think you should hoste the program - far better looking!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> I think you should hoste the program - far better looking!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I quite like her tbh, at the end of the day she's well known and made her money / living from being the girl who just wore a belt to night clubs!! No great feat I know but some have to work their butt off to have what she has, I can respect people which ever way they make life work for them and if u choose to opt for the wearing a belt easy option to get the same result as the person working their butt off...good on ya. Re the program hopefully it will give both negative and positive perspective but I imagine it won't. Either way it allows people to question the subject.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I quite like her tbh, at the end of the day she's well known and made her money / living from being the girl who just wore a belt to night clubs!! No great feat I know but some have to work their butt off to have what she has, I can respect people which ever way they make life work for them and if u choose to opt for the wearing a belt easy option to get the same result as the person working their butt off...good on ya. Re the program hopefully it will give both negative and positive perspective but I imagine it won't. Either way it allows people to question the subject.


I want that belt... I wanted to be that belt too..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> I want that belt... I wanted to be that belt too..


Well she actually wore 2 one across the boobs and one across the nu nu ..which do u want to be?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Such a hateful c()nt of a "human"


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

megatron said:


> Such a hateful c()nt of a "human"


bit OTT lol whats she done to u?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Loveleelady said:


> bit OTT lol whats she done to u?


It's not what she's done to me it's what she didn't do for the sport...

She competed at muscletalk last year (so did I) and she and her trainer were so clueless they asked the official which class she should enter?!?

Then when she didn't place top 3 got in a huff and went to twitter blaming her PTs and the fact that the other girls were on steroids... Utter nonsense, she can't expect to win every show in just a year of training, most competitive BBers take many years to sculpt a winning physique. Her reaction show what a spoiled, entitled c()nt she is.

Then there was that awful "documentary"... Didn't make the sport look good at all.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> I have actually chatted to her a few times now and shes a lovely girl.
> 
> Her bull dog died the other week and the poor girl was devasted.
> 
> One thing for sure Katie Price couldn't lace her boots.


she wouldnt need to id do it for her for a lick of her faetus shoot. :lol:


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

megatron said:


> It's not what she's done to me it's what she didn't do for the sport...
> 
> She competed at muscletalk last year (so did I) and she and her trainer were so clueless they asked the official which class she should enter?!?
> 
> ...


Yep I did hear about this to.

She is also know for being a bit a cnut around Brentwood before, while and after she was famous


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I heard she's one of the Tapa's 7


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Well she actually wore 2 one across the boobs and one across the nu nu ..which do u want to be?


Its a tough one that's for sure............ but after much debating....... il go with the boobs safest choice I think as strapped across the nu nu probly isn't the most hygienic...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

She's a millionaire - end ov !!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Tommy10 said:


> She's a millionaire - end ov !!


And of what exactly? Plenty of rich c()nts around... Do you give people respect for their bank balance? A bit shallow no?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

megatron said:


> And of what exactly? Plenty of rich c()nts around... Do you give people respect for their bank balance? A bit shallow no?


In the sense that people rip in to her constantly about everything and anything , at least she's a trier , she's a great self promoter ,

She gets out there and does stuff , personally I commend her , she's had good and bad press but she's carved out a good living, whether

You like her or not she's doing things with her life verses wannabe models, competitors etc etc who talk the talk but have got fuk all to show for it .


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd say that a career in the public eye that started with exposing your boobs then simply paying Max Clifford to get you in the Sun every other day is not worth my respect - but each to their own.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

megatron said:


> I'd say that a career in the public eye that started with exposing your boobs then simply paying Max Clifford to get you in the Sun every other day is not worth my respect - but each to their own.


Respect is a whole different issue , respect is saved for people that I know , normally someone in authority or family and close pals.

All I'm saying is she's made the best of herself and got places by her ambition ( and boobs ) but then men are pathetic when a pair of knockers are

Dangled in front of them so it's a win win for her .


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

megatron said:


> It's not what she's done to me it's what she didn't do for the sport...
> 
> She competed at muscletalk last year (so did I) and she and her trainer were so clueless they asked the official which class she should enter?!?
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I'd imagine her to be like.

To blame PT's is an joke, It's one of the most individual sports on the planet, if your sh1t then you can blame no-one but yourself!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

megatron said:


> It's not what she's done to me it's what she didn't do for the sport...
> 
> She competed at muscletalk last year (so did I) and she and her trainer were so clueless they asked the official which class she should enter?!?
> 
> ...


Yep. I was at that show too, and the truth was, she just wasn't good enough on the day. Being famous isn't going to make you win, if you don't look the part. She didn't look awful, but she maight have been better suited to bikini as she just didn't have the muscle.

That's my view as a spectator though 

I do remember she slagged off all the other girls saying they won because they were on steroids etc.....if she was that against them why not enter a BNBF show? Not enough publicity I expect.....

I can't imagine this show will be in any way balanced or 'pro' PEDS (I mean, it's not strictly legal so it won't be allowed to be) but I will still watch it so I can complain about it with authority the next day :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Im with BT anyone know if I can watch it? TLC? I realy don't wana miss this!! Its more important than ironing my socks... Might get to see some boobs too


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ah okd jodie is ok.......thick as pig sh1it and not a bad body....nor afraid to get her bangers out for a few quid....seems to be abke to pkay tje media dor inckusion too

Well....a gear program.....how interesting - yawn

I leaned everythibg I needed to know about gear after a few hours reading on here so its not rocket science....

She still natty? Well irrelevant. ....im sure shes swallowed enough chopper to fail a test


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Uriel said:


> Ah okd jodie is ok.......thick as pig sh1it and not a bad body....nor afraid to get her bangers out for a few quid....*seems to be abke to pkay tje media dor inckusion too*
> 
> Well....a gear program.....how interesting - yawn
> 
> ...


Is that Swedish? Hmmm not really understanding half of that but is there anyone who has an answer for me??


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Can't stand her personally think she done the whole bodybuilding thing for attention and it worked she done alright tho people buy her overpriced supplements plus she's promoted the sport to all the women who think if they pick up a weight they turn into a man but nah still can't stand her and she ain't a bodybuilder!!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

There are a lot of "Jodie Marshes" in my gym now 'cause of her. Fair play, she worked hard, got a great physique in under a year but as per usual she turned it into a cash cow.


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

With names like Spyk , Candi , Brandi Mae, and Coco it sounds like it's a USA doc just highlighting some people who took it to the extreme or who didn't take precautions.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

her actual vagina is on steroids, that is all i care about. some hoof power


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Just see this advertised, it's on tomorrow @10pm. Recording it so i'll probably watch it at some point.

In the advert she asks the fella jabbing his glute "does that hurt"?!, he should've replied, "probably less than all those filler and botox jabs you've had in your face you stoinker"!

Going on like she's never seen a needle the fvcking idiot. She's had more pricks in her face than Jenna Jameson:laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> She's a millionaire - end ov !!


what a thoroughly odd comment. so are a lot of MPs, dictators and footballers. doesnt stop them being massive ****s either


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> what a thoroughly odd comment. so are a lot of MPs, dictators and footballers. doesnt stop them being massive ****s either


And I'm sure there are a few on here too


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> And I'm sure there are a few on here too


millionaires? possibly


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> ****s possibly


^^^^^^^


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> ^^^^^^^


oh there are plenty of them mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> oh there are plenty of them mate


The forums over run with them at the mo but their being dealt with one by one


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> The forums over run with them at the mo but their being dealt with one by one


not wrong kid!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> millionaires? possibly


97% of users of this forum obviously are, I am the remaining 3%.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Tonight the night Jodie gets hooked on steroids, just a reminder


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

If she p1sses me off tonight I'm going to hunt her down and Hand her a nasty letter


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

So far so good!


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Oops spoke soon....


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I turned it on and she ****ed me off so I tuned on the super bikes must be all them there steroids I'm on lol


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

As I expected really...


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

What a fvcking cvnt she is.

Also this daryl d1ckhead has been on for 7 months and he looks like he doesn't even lift. They've definitely got an all star cast (ie: [email protected]).


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

What channel and time was it on?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

hermie07 said:


> What channel and time was it on?


On ch 154 now mate. I wouldn't bother tbh mate it's fvcking sh1te. There's a women on here who wonders why she's so masculine when she's clearly being taking around a gram of tren a day. Daft b1tch


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Will have to see if I can get it online somewhere as don't have sky but like documentaries on bb. Cheers.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Fake t1ts, Fake nose, Fake smooth forehead but natural is the way to go!! and we all live happily ever after.


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

How was it? I wanted to watch but I don't have TLC


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

It was ok ish, just small snippets of different peoples lifes who use or have used in the past going from one guy using for a comp to extreme use leading to serious health issues and one freak of nature thrown in. I find programs like this more interesting when they explain the drug more rather than just taking to people that will admit use and say they got gyno but not even mention what precautions they can take to avoid it or avoid other sides.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

I bet Isis labs liked the free advertising lol


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

she's no louis Theroux his Documentary was a much better watch IMHO


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Didn't watch the program but some people might remember I done a topic on this Candice woman/man a while back http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/214020-might-already-been-done-but-steroids-capable-doing.html


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

Steviant said:


> I have little time for Jodie Marsh myself & I very much doubt the programme will be revelatory. I am glad though that *she is no longer doing programmes about marrying someone she's just met*. I hope that bodybuilding will allow her to regain some self-respect and sense of self-worth, which I suspect she lacks.
> 
> Won't be watching though.


wasn't that Katie Price... :blink:


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> wasn't that Katie Price... :blink:


No. She did it too.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> No. She did it too.


ohhh right, soz, my bad, can't keep up with all these famous for not actually doing anything celebs :whistling:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

MonkeyFace said:


> ohhh right, soz, my bad, can't keep up with all these famous for not actually doing anything celebs :whistling:


Should do a program with em both in a locked box, fill it with water and see which one drowns 1st...

Then shoot the winner


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Should do a program with em both in a locked box, fill it with water and see which one drowns 1st...
> 
> Then shoot the winner


orrr... put those piranha fish in... like in the film now you see me


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> On ch 154 now mate. I wouldn't bother tbh mate it's fvcking sh1te. *There's a women on here who wonders why she's so masculine when she's clearly being taking around a gram of tren a day*. Daft b1tch


Do you mean on UKM?

Who is she?, 1g of tren!


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

At least she's gonna have some previous knowledge for her next doc.. Jodie Marsh on the game!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i just watched it on sky demand, so fvcking boring imo


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Do you mean on UKM?
> 
> Who is she?, 1g of tren!


I believe he meant on the programme. See also


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Jodie is awesome, telling you gender changing people with brains about to explode exactly how it is -



> "It's basically a sex hormone. A man taking steroids will start to turn into a woman and a woman will start to turn into a man. And you can die; many people have died from heart attacks at a very young age - 28 or 30 years old. As you see in the film, there are people whose heart or brain has exploded, or their lungs have filled with water. The conclusion is steroids are really bad for you."


http://www.closeronline.co.uk/2013/10/jodie-marsh-uncovers-the-murky-world-of-steroid-use-in-new-tv-documentary

Typical example of something I've seen so often on here - young lad called Sam, been bodybuilding for about five years, decides to start a journal detailing his first use of AAS... some test e and a d'bol kick start plus some ancillaries.

In the first few weeks all goes ok, just a few zits and a little water retention... mostly his biggest issue is just nerves about jabbing.

By week 4 he's feeling it in his lifts and lean body weight has gone up... then suddenly week 6, BOOM, his dick falls off, he grows a pair of DD's, his voice softens and he takes to wearing dresses and starts menstruating - he changes his name to Samantha, and starts fancying men.

Then, a week later again, another BOOM as his brain explodes and he/she is dead - all down to dem evil roidz!

Sad story, especially as it is so common. Good on Jodie for warning the public about these kinds of dangers.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Jodie is awesome, telling you gender changing people with brains about to explode exactly how it is -
> 
> http://www.closeronline.co.uk/2013/10/jodie-marsh-uncovers-the-murky-world-of-steroid-use-in-new-tv-documentary
> 
> ...


Don't be silly, they drop down dead before week 6 :lol:


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Should do a program with em both in a locked box, fill it with water and see which one drowns 1st...
> 
> Then shoot the winner


Now that's a program I would watch!!


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Jodie is awesome, telling you gender changing people with brains about to explode exactly how it is -
> 
> http://www.closeronline.co.uk/2013/10/jodie-marsh-uncovers-the-murky-world-of-steroid-use-in-new-tv-documentary
> 
> ...


I'm feckin bricking it now!!


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Jodie is awesome, telling you gender changing people with brains about to explode exactly how it is -
> 
> http://www.closeronline.co.uk/2013/10/jodie-marsh-uncovers-the-murky-world-of-steroid-use-in-new-tv-documentary
> 
> ...


Oh noo :sad: is this true  poor thing


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MonkeyFace said:


> Oh noo :sad: is this true  poor thing


Haha, if it really was true then to be fair some of the journals on here would be a lot more interesting - spontaneous gender changing, brains exploding... far more entertaining than a list of foods eaten and what was lifted in the last workout :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

What a crock of sh1t. The only person i saw talking any sense was the sports scientist guy.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've just watched it , I think she had to find a few extreme cases to sensationalise the extreme side effects, I know many people on gear and have never heard

Of anything like that, the guy from Belfasts mate who was natural looked better than him and he needs at least another years size on before he competes, he's

In that zone where no one can advise him on gear , I've been down that route . They should have interviewed guys in gear that are fine and using them under strict guidelines, they never mention cycling or diet either , very convenient . I finished watching it thinking what did I learn ?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

The greatest risk to health on that programme by a mile, was Jodie's breast implants! I bet she has more problems with those than any of us will have through using steroids.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think Jodie's looking good , very porn star esq , she looks better now than her last documentary ....must be the gear


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm glad I train at home in my gargage these days. It must be bloody awful training in the gyms surrounded by all those exploding hearts and brains! How people concentrate on their training I'll never know.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

If she wants to know about steroids she can visit me and my family. We will tell her all she needs to know, my eldest likes her too so it'd give him a chance to chat her up too.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Haha, if it really was true then to be fair some of the journals on here would be a lot more interesting - spontaneous gender changing, brains exploding... far more entertaining than a list of foods eaten and what was lifted in the last workout :lol:


Ok... I don't feel like a complete noob now :blush: ... I'm going to blame that on the factbit was well written :innocent:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

On again at ten tonight


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Mainstream media will never air a programme which is 100% unbiased. On a topic like steroids, they will always draw a conclusion that they are dangerous and shouldn't be used. If you want a fairly nuetral view, watch 'bigger stronger faster', an independent American documentary. In the doc they have scientists who state what we all know.

I watched this Jodie marsh thing with the mrs who doesn't know I've ever done gear and she was sitting there saying 'why would you ever use steroids? They are so bad for you!' And I tried to argue without giving too much away stating that gear is prescribed to people with certain medical conditions and for transgender people. If they are dangerous then how could any doctor ethically prescribe them? I didn't want to argue my point too much or she probably would have questioned if I was on them!

Either way, the programme was frustrating as I would like to tell the mrs, but programmes like this just don't give an unbiased view to enable her to make up her own mind on them like I did (and she's smart so I would trust her to make her own decision if she had FACTS).


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just watching this in full now , bit of a poor show IMO played out to put a very bad light on users , and if the guy from Belfast is going to compete next year he needs to step up his game lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

ShaneB said:


> Mainstream media will never air a programme which is 100% unbiased. On a topic like steroids, they will always draw a conclusion that they are dangerous and shouldn't be used. If you want a fairly nuetral view, watch 'bigger stronger faster', an independent American documentary. In the doc they have scientists who state what we all know.
> 
> I watched this Jodie marsh thing with the mrs who doesn't know I've ever done gear and she was sitting there saying 'why would you ever use steroids? They are so bad for you!' And I tried to argue without giving too much away stating that gear is prescribed to people with certain medical conditions and for transgender people. If they are dangerous then how could any doctor ethically prescribe them? I didn't want to argue my point too much or she probably would have questioned if I was on them!
> 
> Either way, the programme was frustrating as I would like to tell the mrs, but programmes like this just don't give an unbiased view to enable her to make up her own mind on them like I did (and she's smart so I would trust her to make her own decision if she had FACTS).


She will know when ur heart explodes mate lol joking clearly


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Watched last night just a basic 30 minute documentary nothing special, but that guy from Belfast saying he could only bench 70kg before steds and 110kg after wtf!? Could have got to that natty in the same amount of time if the work was putt in imo


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ashmo said:


> Watched last night just a basic 30 minute documentary nothing special, but that guy from Belfast saying he could only bench 70kg before steds and 110kg after wtf!? Could have got to that natty in the same amount of time if the work was putt in imo


Lol ffs I'm a natty girl and I could probably do a 70kg bench 1RM after a good warm up :lol:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

ashmo said:


> Watched last night just a basic 30 minute documentary nothing special, but that guy from Belfast saying he could only bench 70kg before steds and 110kg after wtf!? Could have got to that natty in the same amount of time if the work was putt in imo


He also said he had been in the gym from 16 lol what doing ?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Just watching it now wtf she's a ****in plank! All that **** at the start about being champion of America was an embarrassment! If she really is the bodybuilder she says she is then she'd fully well know the sport pretty much revolves round AAS


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ryda said:


> Just watching it now wtf she's a ****in plank! All that **** at the start about being champion of America was an embarrassment! If she really is the bodybuilder she says she is then she'd fully well know the sport pretty much revolves round AAS


I think she looks tiny for a BB she looks more like a over tarted chav

Hate the shoes also


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> I think she looks tiny for a BB she looks more like a over tarted chav
> 
> Hate the shoes also


Argh yeh only thing decent about her body was her abs when she done her first comp and she ****ed up her tan completely

But said it all along she ain't no bodybuilder


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ryda said:


> Argh yeh only thing decent about her body was her abs when she done her first comp and she ****ed up her tan completely
> 
> But said it all along she ain't no bodybuilder


Can't agree more!! I literally sat in front of the tv and for the first 30 mins all that came out was "but she's tiny"

That and a cry baby oh I only came 4th bla bla bla bollox!!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Can't agree more!! I literally sat in front of the tv and for the first 30 mins all that came out was "but she's tiny"
> 
> That and a cry baby oh I only came 4th bla bla bla bollox!!!!


Haha her career hit a stumbling block when she finished 4th in a none natural comp lol how dare she hope ukbff ban her for life!! What did she expect?? If the other women looked better? Basically she said coz she won that Micky mouse show in America she should of finished higher in the ukbff? Helloooo!!!!!! Ukbff is the premiership and that **** comp in America is the Sunday league how the **** can she compare the 2? Lol if you come 4th so what go home trained hard come back next year durrh

Argh I hate her


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ryda said:


> Haha her career hit a stumbling block when she finished 4th in a none natural comp lol how dare she hope ukbff ban her for life!! What did she expect?? If the other women looked better? Basically she said coz she won that Micky mouse show in America she should of finished higher in the ukbff? Helloooo!!!!!! Ukbff is the premiership and that **** comp in America is the Sunday league how the **** can she compare the 2? Lol if you come 4th so what go home trained hard come back next year durrh
> 
> Argh I hate her


Yeah me to!!!

And I went to bed after.... You know when you feel really really fustrated and you could knock the fcuk out of her!! (In a none sexual way  ...... But can't. Arggghhhh

And I hate her nose!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yeah me to!!!
> 
> And I went to bed after.... You know when you feel really really fustrated and you could knock the fcuk out of her!! (In a none sexual way  ...... But can't. Arggghhhh
> 
> And I hate her nose!!


Yeh I just wanna tell her to her face the skank


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have just watched this on you tube and it's probably been said loads in the last 11 pages of this thread but I really hate how she has portrayed the use of steroids as such a dangerous thing. If you use anything in excessive amounts it will become fatal. She interviewed like 3 people who had bad experiences on steroids. How about the millions that have experienced good things when taking them. I am not saying that everyone should take them but I wish just once they would make a documentary that shows that it's not all gonna end in death if you decide to use them. I think this would benefit the parents of people using them as parents think the worst of things like this and this just backs up there misguided thoughts. Shame she didn't interview people who had used them for years without any ill effects. I'm sure I have read that more people have died from everyday things than using steroids. Rant over. Wish I had never watched it now.


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

what a one sided croc of bulls**t! just a massive one sided hate campaign. what about all the people that are succselfull to this day, wheres their oppinion?

at the end of the day, mind your own business what other people want to do is there choice, she's enhanced her tits and her bj lips with plastic so what its your choice. if you want to stay natty then thats also your choice.

Jodie if you read this - YOUR SH1T!


----------



## LaraMarks (Apr 4, 2013)

I had to turn it off after about 15 minutes, I honestly thought I was going to smash the tv into bits and pieces. What a fking cnut. How can she represent bodybuilding???? Have you seen her train? She doesn't even know how to train properly, and I don't mean exercises/diet/posture and all that sht I actually mean she looks like someone who has only started training and they don't know how to lift the damn weight properly. CHAMPION OF AMERICA???? Get the fkc out of here.

God I hate her.

I used to love her you know. When she was just a stupid slut on TV. Nothing wrong with being a slut but to say you are Champion in America? To pretend to be all natural and vegetarian but then to look like she does? She's fake as they come! And now she is selling her own protein products... oh my god.. what has the world come to.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Hairy [email protected] on birds...not a good look.


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

Programme was rubbish IMO.

Also, was it just me or did people think the Irish dude who had been on gear for 7 months looked pretty **** to say he was coming up to a competition? Also, I lost any respect or credibility for the guy when it shot to him training in JEANS and TSHIRT doing curls......


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Stay off the tren ladies, dem Hodgetwins have spoken


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Paul R said:


> Just watched a repeat of this. What a crock of ****.
> 
> A few things annoyed me.
> 
> ...


Lol yup pretty much sums it up


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

The thing is that it made her loads of money. game over?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Paul R said:


> 3 the woman who turned into a man and then did a drag act....again, head case!!


She lives local to where I used to. Even used to train at the same gym as me.

Absolutely bonkers. Recently she was going to the gym in a wheelchair, parking it outside then getting on with her workout.


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

another attention seeker she be! famous for fu*k all


----------

